# HELP..lost power on 96 7.3 power stroke



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I was driving down the road on Mon. when my check engine light came on and my truck lost about half its power..I drove 30mph on the shoulder for a mile or so then the light went off and the truck ran fine until Thur. when it did it again..I replaced the fuel filter..nope..ran my superchip diag. and it gave a code for cam sensor..put one on and nope..the truck will start and run but with no power..no smoke or anything coming out..ran the diag. again and it showed ICP.??? any help..Walker


----------



## Capt.Troy (Aug 29, 2006)

cam sensor


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I replaced the cam sensor already ????


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

computer may be fried
same thing ahppened to mine and it was the cam sensor fyi itis cheaper through international than ford
take to diesel mechanic and have him plug it in and see if he can tell what it is


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

It's 40 miles from the truck to the nearest diag. computer and I didn't want to drive it that far running like it is..might have 2... my superchip says ICP ??


bowed up said:


> computer may be fried
> same thing ahppened to mine and it was the cam sensor fyi itis cheaper through international than ford
> take to diesel mechanic and have him plug it in and see if he can tell what it is


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

can you trailer it


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I don't think so f350 4 door lwb with 35'' tires..at least not on my low boy..


bowed up said:


> can you trailer it


----------



## Ckill (Mar 9, 2007)

Does it literally sound like half the engine is running? A common problem is the UVC (under valve cover) Wiring harness gets burns up. The easy way to test this to unplug the wires that while it is running to see if it gets worse or stays the same. That will tell you what side is burned. There are four plugs, two on each valve cover. If it gets worse when you unplug you know that was working before......if it stays the same you found your problem. Let me know if you have more ??.


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

I had this wiring problem with my 96, but it would run real rough as it was only running on 6 cylinders.

Does it run real rough (as if the motor is missing), or does it just run sluggish? I'm guessing if just runs sluggish then your wires may not be the problem.

And by the way, if it is the wiring harness, get ready to spend some money. The harness was only a dealership item when I had the problem and they wanted $550 for a new one.


Ckill said:


> Does it literally sound like half the engine is running? A common problem is the UVC (under valve cover) Wiring harness gets burns up. The easy way to test this to unplug the wires that while it is running to see if it gets worse or stays the same. That will tell you what side is burned. There are four plugs, two on each valve cover. If it gets worse when you unplug you know that was working before......if it stays the same you found your problem. Let me know if you have more ??.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

THANKS A BUNCH !!! I went home at lunch and the first one I unplugged had melted spot on the plug..bingo thanks a lot..


Ckill said:


> Does it literally sound like half the engine is running? A common problem is the UVC (under valve cover) Wiring harness gets burns up. The easy way to test this to unplug the wires that while it is running to see if it gets worse or stays the same. That will tell you what side is burned. There are four plugs, two on each valve cover. If it gets worse when you unplug you know that was working before......if it stays the same you found your problem. Let me know if you have more ??.


----------



## Ckill (Mar 9, 2007)

Rack if you are handy with a wrench you can do the work yourself and save yourself some (alot) of money. I can help you out, I saw your message and will give you a call.


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

If you have a ICP code that is an injector control pressure sensor. The culprit is usually a broken o-ring on the sensor that is on the back of the high pressure pump. If injector harness is not problem pm me I have been working on these since they came out and have many hours fixing them. I have 17 years experiance as an auto tech.


----------



## MLCinNCTX (May 30, 2007)

Rack Ranch said:


> THANKS A BUNCH !!! I went home at lunch and the first one I unplugged had melted spot on the plug..bingo thanks a lot..


International has a kit to repair the meltied plugs.

You might check powerstrokeshop.com for a price on the UVC harness if needed. They are a great source for Ford Dealer only parts.


----------

